# A Fathers Pride



## IN-HEAVY (Feb 10, 2011)

Well todays hunt started at 5am I woke up to thunder and some lighting and a driveing rain decided we were going for it. Woke my son up and as he was getting dressed he looked at me like I was crazy then it came "hey dad its pouring out" So I looked up the radar and told him we would have about a 2hr window so out the door we went. Rain stopped by the time we got to the woods I decided not to set up as I didnt put the birds to bed the night before so I got out of the truck at 5:20 and just listened. Now an hour later I could see heavy lighting and distant thunder as the sky grew dark from the approaching strom. Finally at 6:35 saw a bird cross the road about 300yrds away (nice swinger) woke the boy up for the second time told him get that gun loaded and lets get in the woods!!! I put the hen decoy out and we settled in. About 10 to 7 the thunder was on top of us and Loud then it happened 4 different birds opened up to the thunder with one still about 150yrds away so I started to call they called back and gobble to the thunder in between my calling. The swinger crossed the road to the other toms calling about 80yds from us so I toned down my calling and kept working the birds in between Shock gobbles then my heart sank it sounded like they were moving away from us then it got silent for about 5min the a huge Clap of Thunder and they gobbled loud and were still out in front of us but had circled back about 80yds. I then decided to get on the call hard , It worked they were all fired up now!! Finally they poped out of the wood line on to the trail. I told the boy get ready there coming but he couldnt see them. Three jakes started walking down the trail towards us then the Big Boy stepped out so I started calling lighter. Now i got heavy thunder and pretty good lighting around us gave a couple clucks and the jakes were on the move but the Big Tom never moved. Finally the three jakes got within 35yrds and I told the boy to take the bird on the right but he coundnt hear me after what seemed like 10min with 3 jakes in front of us I said " shoot the first bird on the right" well seconds later my 887 barked and he had his first ever turkey flopping on the ground at 7:17am. He looks at me and says Holy crap did you see that!!!! The rain started to fall and the wind picked up, Then it was high fives and knuncles all around. I have to say I was very proud of him and his first turkey. I wasnt there when he shot his first deer due to work so it was very special to me to be there and call in his first bird I must say you couldn't scrub the smile off my boys face with AJAX. That is something I'll never forget I even got a little choked up and im sure it will be an experience he will never forget also. One more to go for my son in Jackson and it will be a perfect year.

IN-HEAVY


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Great Story!
Congrats to you and your son! Man that must have been exciting having not only the birds come in, but the thunderous storm too!


----------



## IN-HEAVY (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks. It was a blast I just wish I could of got it on film but memories last a life time.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Whatta great story. Thats what its all about. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

What a dramatic scene that must have created! A memory for the lifetime.

You are both fortunate to share the experience.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

IN-HEAVY said:


> ... I even got a little choked up ......


Heck , I get ALOT "choked up" every time the grandkids score ! 

Congrats to both of you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

Fantastic. Been there and other than there birth there ain't nothin better in life. Congrats.


----------



## huntinlady (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow, congrats on the bird. I'm sure that great story will be told for many years. Truly memorable.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

Congrats to the two of you. I really appreciate the Father/Son stories. I live vicariously through them. Because of circumstances beyond my control this is something I will never experience, at least until I pass through the pearly gates... I hope. Ultimately I will be able relish a bit of it this as I will be taking my daughter out again this year hopefully for her first.

Thanks again
Jim


----------



## IN-HEAVY (Feb 10, 2011)

GOOD LUCK to you and your Daughter their still out there.


----------



## IN-HEAVY (Feb 10, 2011)

Well im off to find my son that lives with his mother a bird which im sure wont be easy but im going to give it all I can seeing we only have next Sat& Sun to hunt which if it does happen it will be his first bird as it was his step bothers and that would make a perfect year for me to see both my boys score on birds. Up dates to come........


----------

